# How many threads have you started?



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

I was looking for an old thread and realized I had started 98 threads (99 with this one). I had no idea it was that many.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 8, 2008)

321


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

500+ club here.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2008)

I have know idea.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

231...and has anybody noticed..I'm almost at 10,000 posts..and 9,900 of them were quality..


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

allskiing said:


> i have know idea.



422


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

26, I'm still a rookie.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

14 = rookie


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> 14 = rookie



You've been on here 3 years but now you're becoming a postwhore like me..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You've been on here 3 years but now you're becoming a postwhore like me..


sort of.   I originally signed up here for information.  I used to ski with my friend Chris from college but at the end of last season, he's girl lost interest and he was too much of a panzy to leave her at home.  Wife's friend had joined some message board and I made the connection:idea:  

Funny thing is he just emailed me about hitting up Blue in a few weeks.  We'll see...:roll:

With all the layoff's going on at work, this has been a great place for me to de-stress and a good harmless distraction.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 8, 2008)

45


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I had no idea it was that many.



You probably didn't take into account threads you started in the "Trip Reports" and "Trips and Events". 

I've started a whopping 15 threads of useless drivel. :dunce:


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 231...and has anybody noticed..I'm almost at 10,000 posts..and 9,900 of them were quality..



So you're averaging less than a thread per day? Slacker! ;-)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> 422


Wow......Thats more then I would have thought.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

419.  Damn, Dave has me beat by 3!


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

127. Guess I'm just a follower, not a leader. :dunce:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

13


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

We need to come up with some sort of threads started : Posts ratio..I freaking love stats..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2008)

If I'm reading it correctly, 138


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We need to come up with some sort of threads started : Posts ratio..I freaking love stats..



Just take your # posts and divide by # threads.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Just take your # posts and divide by # threads.



I've got 43.656 posts per thread.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm more of a thread finisher than a thread starter, probably not a good thing but at this stage in my life it's just too dang hard to change my ways. :wink: :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got 43.656 posts per thread.



My ratio is similar to yours..I know between a 40 and 50 posts per thread..my calculator is at work and my headculator is not working well..


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My ratio is similar to yours..I know between a 40 and 50 posts per thread..my calculator is at work and my headculator is not working well..



You've got a calculator on your computer.  And with an internet connection, you have access to several others.

Technically speaking, your computer is just a fancy calculator, plus some peripherals and memory.


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> You've got a calculator on your computer.  And with an internet connection, you have access to several others.
> 
> Technically speaking, your computer is just a fancy calculator, plus some peripherals and memory.



its amazing how many people dont realize that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> its amazing how many people dont realize that.



I think my cell phone has a calculator as well..


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2008)

35 threads started.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 8, 2008)

38. Almost all TRs.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> 127. Guess I'm just a follower, not a leader. :dunce:



38.338 posts per thread.

So maybe I'm starting more threads than I thought, when you factor in the total posts I've made.

Not that it really matters... just something to kill time before the snow arrives.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

There are alot of worse things I could be doing than posting on here..at least that's what my parole officer told me..just kidding..


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I'm more of a thread finisher than a thread starter, probably not a good thing but at this stage in my life it's just too dang hard to change my ways. :wink: :lol:



I'm usually referred to as "Thread-Killer"


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> You've got a calculator on your computer.  And with an internet connection, you have access to several others.
> 
> Technically speaking, your computer is just a fancy calculator, plus some peripherals and memory.



I used MATLAB to calculate my ratio: 49.3.

Well, OK, I lie. I don't have MATLAB on this computer. But anything higher than basic arithmetic goes into either Excel or MATLAB.


----------



## Sky (Nov 8, 2008)

60 starts

I'm surprised.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 8, 2008)

73


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 9, 2008)

11.5


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 26, I'm still a rookie.



Up to 120!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2012)

311


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> 311



I was just going thru yours since you mentioned it in the other thread, some bump worthy ones there!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> 419.  Damn, Dave has me beat by 3!



Over 500 now.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Over 500 now.



You have a lot to talk about.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 9, 2012)

241 for me!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 9, 2012)

Well over 500 now


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You have a lot to talk about.



Something like that.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2012)

166


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2012)

360.

I'm going dumpster diving into Gary's threads.  He's been sneaky lately with that maneuver.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 9, 2012)

252. most of them related to either beer or food, it seems.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> 360.
> 
> I'm going dumpster diving into Gary's threads.  He's been sneaky lately with that maneuver.



I'm done with looking thru wa-loafs and I'm heading into the bowels of your threads now!


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2012)

26 in Announcements, Feedback, Trips
149 in Skiing / Snowboarding
1 in Hiking / Backpacking
12 in Mountain / Road Biking
102 in Misc. Discussion

Total of 290


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm done with looking thru wa-loafs and I'm heading into the bowels of your threads now!



be kind please....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> be kind please....



I found one where you were looking for an all mountain ski in the 175-180 range, must of been how you ended up with the Volants!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'm going dumpster diving into Gary's threads.



please, no first names in the forum. i value my anonymity.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 9, 2012)

46, which is probably 46 too many.  If anybody suffers from insomnia, I encourage you read read through them.


----------

